# Externer An-/Aus-Schalter fürs Notebook?



## KratzeKatze (11. Juli 2012)

*Externer An-/Aus-Schalter fürs Notebook?*

Hi,

ich habe derzeit ein Notebook, welches ich fast ausschließlich mit einem externen Monitor benutze und das bei mir am Tisch liegt. Da ich das jetzt gerne irgendwie unter meinen Tisch verfrachten möchte, es aber zum An- und Ausschalten immer aufklappen muss, habe ich mich gefragt, ob es nicht vielleicht irgendeine simple Lösung gibt, einen externen Schalter anzubringen.

Ich nehme an, dass das "Aufwecken" mit einer über USB angeschlossenen Maus/Tastatur nur funktioniert, wenn man den PC nicht richtig ausgeschaltet hat, sondern er im Energiesparmodus oder so ist, oder?


----------



## Superwip (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Externer An-/Aus-Schalter fürs Notebook?*



> Ich nehme an, dass das "Aufwecken" mit einer über USB angeschlossenen Maus/Tastatur nur funktioniert, wenn man den PC nicht richtig ausgeschaltet hat, sondern er im Energiesparmodus oder so ist, oder?


 
Bei manchen geht es auch in komplett ausgeschaltetem Zustand, das muss aber meist im BIOS aktiviert werden.


----------



## Abductee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Externer An-/Aus-Schalter fürs Notebook?*

Viele Dockingstations haben einen An/Aus-Schalter, unterstützt dein Laptop so was?
Da könnte man leicht zwei Kabel nach außen legen um frei einen Taster zu positionieren.


----------

